# How do I make a PVC Rail?



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

My dad told me i can build it and he'll buy the materials.:thumbsup: Does anyone know how? Thanks!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

YouTube - How to make PVC rail

is this good, or can anyone think of something better?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> YouTube - How to make PVC rail
> 
> is this good, or can anyone think of something better?


best idea ive seen, go for it!


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

make the frame of a box. Then attatch the pvc to the the plywood on top it'll come out real nice i have one


----------

